# Is J7030 saline billable for remicade infusions?



## dgunder (Feb 4, 2014)

Saline is used to keep the site open and help flush the remicade medication J1745 infliximab injection through.  Would this be billable or included in the procedure?

Debbie


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 4, 2014)

Supplies are included as part of the chemo infusion services performed, (eg. 96413)

Source:  CMS Transmittal 968
Chemotherapy Administration and Nonchemotherapy Injection and Infusion Coding and Payment Policy - Update to Pub. 100-04 Medicare Claims Processing Manual

C. Therapeutic, prophylactic, and diagnostic injections and infusions (excluding chemotherapy)
A therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic IV infusion or injection, other than hydration, is for the administration of substances/drugs. The fluid used to administer the drug (s) is incidental hydration and is not separately payable.
*If performed to facilitate the infusion or injection or hydration, the following services and items are included and are not separately billable:*1. Use of local anesthesia;
2. IV start;
3. Access to indwelling IV, subcutaneous catheter or port;
4. Flush at conclusion of infusion; and
5. Standard tubing, syringes and *supplies.*

Payment for the above is included in the payment for the chemotherapy administration or nonchemotherapy injection and infusion service.


----------

